

Microsoft HoloLens: One Step Closer to the Ideal AR Wearable Display - tb100
http://www.zappar.com/blog/hololens-microsoft-augmented-reality-wearable/
My take on Microsoft HoloLens and how it compares to Magic Leap&#x27;s proposition
======
tb100
This blog is my take on Microsoft HoloLens and how it compares to Magic Leap's
proposition. I'll keep checking this thread and try to respond to any
comments.

